# Printing Oneshot enamel paints...Please help.



## RickB (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey everyone. Basicly,I am trying to print with paint onto a painted surface. We are making wall plaques and signs to sell at the local flea market along with some shirts left over from cataloge sales. I have some plaques cut out from MDF that have been routered, sanded, primed and base coated. My first try at printing these things was with a latex paint through 155 mesh. The first print came out with flooding under the screen. I tried a few more attempts with different off contact settings and squeegee angles and I almost have the feel for it, but I would like to ask if any of you have some suggestions on the mesh count. It would save me a lot of time, I'm sure. Also, has anyone ever screen printed with enamel Oneshot Sign Paints? If so what screen mesh counts did you use? Printing with plastisol ( what I'm used to ) is so much easier than using waterbased paint so I thought about using an oil based enamel for the plaques. Any info would be very much appreciated!

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

try a high mesh, sorry i havent used that type of ink


----------



## RickB (Jun 15, 2007)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> try a high mesh, sorry i havent used that type of ink


Rustoleum enamel through 230 mesh screen works quite well.
Thanks!


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I would also use the sharp edge of the coater and try to get the emulsion as thin as possible.


----------



## jacksonsignshop (Feb 10, 2009)

yes thin enamel & higher mesh count we use 280+ 8oz ink 2 oz thinner if is hot where you print try 8oz ink 1.5oz thinner & 1oz retardant. high of contact & print fast don't let it sit don't walk away.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Can you use regular plastisol emulsions for enamel inks?


----------



## RickB (Jun 15, 2007)

That's what I used. Ulano, I believe. I cleaned up with mineral spirits. A little higher off contact does help and like Jacksonsignshop says, print'er fast.


----------

